# Tavernier 15 or 16? And why?



## vinnyfl (May 25, 2018)

I really like the lines if this hull. It looks like it can fit my needs in a skiff. Good for crossing lots of open water here in South Florida but able to go skinny enough for my type of fishing.
But what is it? I'm told it's a Tavernier 15, but I ran a tape measure across from bow to stern and I measured 15"6". So maybe it is a Tavernier 16? But why? Why would they have 2 models so close in size?

I can't find much on the Tavernier website, nor Salt Marsh, or Ankona. It is a 2016 model, I wonder what the hull warantee is?
Does the 2016 50hp Tohatsu have a warantee?
I have lots of homework to do but I figured I'd ask the kind folks here as well. I've been a follower on Microskiff for years reading so many wonderful stories and getting so much information. I finally joined !

Regardless, it's mine now and I look forward to getting my 11 year old son into the sport I grew up in over 50 years ago!!

Tight lines from Jupiter, Florida 





  








Screenshot_20180525-190846_Chrome




__
vinnyfl


__
May 26, 2018











  








Screenshot_20180525-190813_Chrome




__
vinnyfl


__
May 26, 2018











  








Screenshot_20180525-190743_Chrome




__
vinnyfl


__
May 26, 2018











  








Screenshot_20180525-190626_Chrome




__
vinnyfl


__
May 26, 2018


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Is that a Hobie Power skiff with a new deck cap added? They were 15, or 15' 2". If it is a hobie hull with a new deck cap that might account for the 15' 6" when deck cap overhang is included. The Hobies in their original form do not have deck caps with overhangs like your rig. Btw, great looking skiff! You and your son will have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## vinnyfl (May 25, 2018)

I think I read somewhere that Tavierner had the hobie hull mold? Or maybe they just duplicated the hull. But I don't believe they are making them any longer regardless. 
But it is very nice riding hull that's for sure.


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

Sorry bud that is not the Ankona/Saltmarsh Tav. I’d refer to the poster above me as I’m not familiar with his one.


----------



## vinnyfl (May 25, 2018)

Well it is indeed a Tavernier 15. I confirmed the hull# with Erin. Ankona made a few with this hull. 

I am adding trim tabs, trolling motor and ss prop. Very excited to have my first skiff.
My little guy is smiling from ear to ear as well.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice! Had they not stopped making it that was my #1 choice.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That hull was sold and now it is a LR15. They sell them at a dealer in St. Lucie I believe. No longer an Ankona model. We only have the Tavernier 17. See my post in the bragging spot.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I’ve seen that boat, it was for sale in front of Loggerhead marina (now suntec marina) in Lantana. It was nostalgic seeing it out there as I had a hobie power skiff for years and loved that boat. Albeit the skiff as pictured above is different than the original hobie, the hull design is there. You sir have a fantastic skiff that will help provide memories for yo and your son for years to come. Congrats.


----------



## vinnyfl (May 25, 2018)

Yes I love the boat, thank you for the kind words!
I was about to order a new Tavernier 17 when a friend spotted this skiff. (Saved me about 45%$$.) I will use this skiff for a while and get on the build list for Heron. I really like that hull design as well and might want to go a tad bigger.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

As stated above, Ankona had purchased the hull mold, and created their own cap mold for the Hobie and built them for a little bit through the name Tavernier Skiffs. They since sold the molds, and now only offer their new Tavernier 17.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Vincent, give us a report on it if you don't mind.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

I have an original hobie, but this one looks to have the bow leveled out to accommodate the deck, and missing those stylish 3"ball scuppers on the back. Cap looks nice, and i can sat the hull design if its unmolested is A+. Sweet boat!


----------



## vinnyfl (May 25, 2018)

I love it! 
It rides like a much bigger boat and very dry in a chop. The response of the Tahatsu 50 is also very impressive. 
I'm adding trim tabs and a ss prop so I'll be messing with that a little bit. 
Sure, I'd love a self bailing hull but I'm sure they have thier goods and bads in a boat this size.


----------



## vinnyfl (May 25, 2018)

I haven't used the boat much do to chronic back problems. So I am going to list it for sale in the classified section.


----------

